# New Sport, New Achievements!



## Sweetearlgrey (Mar 3, 2015)

!!!! Congrats thats so exciting! I'm so proud of you and your dogs


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats from another afficianado of the best dog sport ever! :cheers:

--Q


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats and welcome to the most addictive dog sport ever


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Rose in front, her son Finnegan, my boy, on the right and her daughter, Finnegan's little sister Glory, on the left. First trials for all of them! Rose earned her second first place today, Glory earned a second place, her first leg and Finnegan had fun zooming around the ring today!!! LOL!!!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

That is so exciting for you! Congrats to you all!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Your dogs are amazing! What a thrilling start in a brand new sport. Wowza!


----------

